# Ford tw



## 1eyedjack (Feb 28, 2013)

Anybody bale hay with the older ford tw series ? Looking at tw10 . Neighbors use a 7710 ford and wet bale with a jd 5x5 baler and they have no problem with it seems a little on lite side of power 4 cylinder turbo .


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

I bale and load a lot of hay with a TW5 II tractor. Its a dry clutch tractor so don't be surprised to wear out a clutch at some point starting and stopping while round baling, Never been short on power at all making 4x5 silage bales even in some steep hills.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Friend had a bigger tw around 160 hp, they used it on the planter and a disc finisher. Did not strike me as a haying tractor?


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

slowzuki said:


> Friend had a bigger tw around 160 hp, they used it on the planter and a disc finisher. Did not strike me as a haying tractor?


Good friend had a TW20 and I can't imagine that as a haying tractor. Awfully clumsy to use other than tillage/ big sprayer.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

In the mid 90s I baled some with a TW10 and my least favorite favorite piece of equipment ever, a soft core NI 484 baler. I found that combination acceptable because the NI wasn't capable of baling at any speed so the dual power itself was about the only shifting necessary. I'd be a lot less excited about using a TW on a baler that's capable of decent speed as the shifting wouldn't be smooth enough for my liking. I'm also being somewhat picky. It will do the job. Just not as smoothly as some other options.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I use to bale with a Ford 8700 (TW10 replaced, I believe in the Ford line up) with a 5x5 NH round baler. It handled the baler fine, dual power was nice, but as has been mentioned, clumsy is a good word. Traded up to a new baler (NH7080) and clumsy was much worse IMHO. Bought a NH T115, tractor, then I learned how clumsy the 8700 really was (PITA is what I would call it today, but when you are scratching for pennies, the 8700 could get the job done).

BTW, also used a Ford 5000 on same baler (under powered on hills, but in a pinch, gotta do, what you gotta do) and used an Oliver 1850 on same old round baler (better than the 5000, but tranny finally gave me enough fits to trade for the 8700).

Larry


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ford had a really nice Funk full powershift in some of them didnt they?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Ford had a really nice Funk full powershift in some of them didnt they?


You'd have to get a few series newer to get the powershift. Something like an 8630.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Not the TW, but in the 30 series after. 8630, 8830 etc. Same size machines as the TW but far handier. My friend's 8630 I think it was being loaded up to go to the dealer is attached. I couldn't find my other buddies TW-25 picture but they are similar sized machines. The TW was a black sheep on his farm, it arrived then blew the engine. The next year one hydraulic pump went. The next year the steering pump went. Etc. Low hours, just pulling a planter for maybe 200 hours a year.











JD3430 said:


> Ford had a really nice Funk full powershift in some of them didnt they?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry Hitech didn't see your reply.


----------



## farmchik13 (May 29, 2016)

We use our TW-10 for basically everything on our farm except for raking & tedding. We have a NH 853 baler & have had no problems with pulling it. Dual power is very nice for on our hills.





  








20160830 085509




__
farmchik13


__
Dec 28, 2016


----------



## Ortimber (Mar 16, 2017)

We used our TW for mowing and it was just fine.

Baling is a different story. The dry clutch and non sync'd tranny just makes the process less than optimum.


----------

